# Show your Kerberos Drop-in and Host



## doctor ladd (May 18, 2011)

I'll start!

Left
4.2a Neutral R4 Quad
Solarforce L2p Head
Solarforce L2x Body
Solarforce S7 Tail Cap

Right
5.6a Cool White R5 Quad
Solarforce A001 Head w/Low Profile Bezel
Solarforce L2p Body
Solarforce S7 Tail Cap w/Oveready ZeroRez









Threads shaved for a tight fit with the S7 Tail caps
l2p shaved down 3 threads
l2x shaved down 1 thread(more when I get another ZeroRez for it)




Very tight fit with little play makes the switches work better than I expected


----------



## Rat (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Show your Kerberos Quad and Host*

Nice I like the head on the one on the left in the first shot.
I will take some pic's soon for this thread to celebrate Kenji's fine work.

cheers


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 19, 2011)

I don't have a quad  Can I post my triple?


----------



## doctor ladd (May 19, 2011)

Absolutely!


----------



## doctor ladd (May 19, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> I don't have a quad  Can I post my triple?


 
Thread title changed, post away!


----------



## doctor ladd (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Show your Kerberos Quad and Host*



Rat said:


> Nice I like the head on the one on the left in the first shot.



Rat, this is a Solarforce L2p head in black. I have both gray and black and the black has a much nicer satin finish, the gray is more matte. This head is actually from the light on the right, I built the light on the left with leftover pieces and ended up really liking it.


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Show your Kerberos Quad and Host*

I have a 4000K Triple in the Solarforce L2m with Lantern head. It lights up a room like a champ . The badly beaten L2p has a 90-CRI Triple. 500 Lumens of warm toasty goodness


----------



## kengostar (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Show your Kerberos Quad and Host*

Hi! Doctor,








LEFT

FM 18350 3P
FM Penta Tail cap
&
kerberos:
Triple XP-G 2.8A R5 3-mode Green GITD Mat black

RIGHT

FM 1x26650
Cryos Cooling Bezel
&
kerberos:
Quad XP-G 5.6A R5 0bin 3-mode Green GITD polishing finish


Thanks!:twothumbs


----------



## doctor ladd (May 19, 2011)

Nice!

Love the high CRI L2p and the Fivemega Quad, nice work.


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 20, 2011)

I think its testament to Kenji's amazing work that we all seem to have two (or more, I'm sure) of his dropins


----------



## Solscud007 (May 20, 2011)

Im too broke to have more than one 

But I do have one. And I love it. 

I wanted runtime so it is powered by an 18650. I only have two 18650 hosts (not including my 2x18650 SF M6 battery holder)

I run a 18650 in a stock bored Darpa body. I also have a U2 body but I like sporting the Darpa logo.

PCC, a member here, helped me bore out the drop-in side of my LU60 to fit the Kerberos. I DIY bored the battery side to fit 18650s.


----------



## doctor ladd (May 21, 2011)

Solscud, Looks great! 
I have never seen the darpa body - very unique looking to me.

Nobody needs two but we all want 2 or more thats for sure.


----------



## Solscud007 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Dr. ladd. The Darpa body isnt really anything special. It is just a Kroma/U2 style body. But it is the original prototype body. The Kroma and U2 evolved from the Darpa/Surefire collaboration. The PK Prototype kromas aslo came from the DARPAs. Not sure which one came first. Sort of like the egg and chicken. But the Darpa body is one of the first versions of the Kroma. It has a Turbo kroma head but not in this picture. Im just using it as a 18650 host.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jun 1, 2011)

C2 triplets

C2 BK on the left with Kenji's Triple XP-G High CRI w/GITD.

C2 HA on the right with TorchLab Triple neutral w/ Cryos bezel.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jun 2, 2011)

Its fun to run it like this too :devil:


----------



## doctor ladd (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are awesome Captain Spaulding!

Is that an OR 6p?

How do like the Moddoo triple vs Kenji's?


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jun 3, 2011)

doctor ladd said:


> Those are awesome Captain Spaulding!
> 
> Is that an OR 6p?
> 
> How do like the Moddoo triple vs Kenji's?


 
Why thank you! I really like them too!

Although I do have a white Cerakoted 6P, the one in the pic is NOT it. The white Cerakoted body in the pic is actually a Surefire E2DL body. Im using an E-to-C adapter in that configuration which I am running the long clip from an LX2 on it (might not notice it right off but you can see both, the black LX2 long clip and the E-to-C adapter). Its really comfortable in the hand and carries nice as well now that I can put it bezel down deep in my pocket. Plus I think its sexy with the slimmer body of the E-series compared to the 6P body. The only downside is that it limits me to 17670 cells for slightly less runtime than an 18650.

As for the question regarding Kenji's VS TorchLab triple, the TorchLab one is definitely brighter but boy does it get hot fast. Even with the Cryos cooling bezel. The beam shape is pretty much the same with both... A gigantic wall of light. The TL is a neutral tint which is nice and much better than cool white, but I really prefer the WARM tint of my Kerberos triple. He built it using High CRI (90CRI) XP-Gs per my request. What it looses in output, it gains in tint quality and color rendition, especially outside. They are both super fun to run! I do enjoy the TorchLab's more flexible input voltage. I can run 1X18650 for runtime but 80% output or full output with 2XIMR18350's... Sometimes I will even though a cell extender on and run 2X18650's with it. But again, she runs hot and I have to turn her off to cool down whereas the Kerberos will run much longer before overheating.

They are both single output as I prefer to run them with the Surefire Z41 lockout tailcaps.

Thanks again for the compliments!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 16, 2011)

My Kerberos High CRI Triple had a host upgrade today  It kept killing the switch in my beaten L2p, so I've bought a new Black L2p, S9 tailcap, stainless bezel and clip.


----------



## red_hackle (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's mine:






Modified C2 housing one of Kenji's polished High CRI Quads. :rock:


----------



## DAN92 (Feb 9, 2013)

Kerberos Quad Cree XP-G2 R5 (Cool White) 3 mode "HML".











Oveready/Surefire 6P Custom HA Black (bored).
Bezel ring smooth steel black
Lens UCL (Ultra clear lens)
Tail switch ZeroRez

A big thank you to Kenji.


----------



## KuanR (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## DAN92 (Feb 9, 2013)

KuanR, 

Very nice with the *Ultra blue* GITD.:thumbsup:

This is damage i could not get it.


----------

